

Grubwithus Also Says “Step Away From the Device”   - guynamedloren
http://blog.grubwithus.com/post/27938991477/grubwithus-also-says-step-away-from-the-device

======
tryitnow
Indeed, I couldn't agree more.

Unfortunately, for whatever reason Grubwithus's user interface just doesn't
click for me. I'm talking about this from a dinner organizer point of view,
from the average user perspective, everything seems to work fine.

I've tried to organize dinners, but for whatever reason I haven't figured out
how to get people to come out.

This is just my personal issue because I am lazy and I need to spend more time
on the site, but...if it were smoother I would have already organized a lot
more dinners.

I wish grubwithus the best of luck, what they're trying to do is definitely
the right direction.

~~~
guynamedloren
Thanks for the feedback! Grubwithus dev here. Have you seen the create-a-meal
interface, released about a week ago? One of the main issues we were facing
was the lack of a restaurant for user created meals (which deters grubbers
from booking), but we've solved this by allowing the creator to select a
restaurant during the process. Now meals have a restaurant from the get go,
which is appealing for grubbers. Not sure if this what you were referring to,
but the revamp has been well received by organizers and bookers alike.

~~~
tryitnow
Awesome. Yes, this is one thing I was looking for, right on. I will make it a
point to check it out again.

I have to admit, Grubwithus appeals to my laziness. I call it "push button
organizing." It's not quite there yet, but it's getting close and I think it
has the potential to make a really big impact.

I will continue to advocate for Grubwithus. Good luck and great job so far.

